# 'Live Rock' Hitchhikers



## skinns

Saw this thread in REEF CENTRAL. Its about the type of Hitchhikers saltwater reef keepers get while purchasing 'live rock'

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=873176&perpage=25&pagenumber=1


----------



## JanS

Wow, that is the first time I've seen a hitchhiker like that. Cool!
I have to say that I'd probably freak if I came across in unexpectedly, though...


----------



## cwlodarczyk

Man, the only hitchhikers *I* ever get are snails. I'm gettin' ripped off! :doh:


----------



## trenac

How cool would that be :whoo:


----------



## nailalc

My wife wants me to set up a reef tank in the next few years, she used to work as a dive instructor in the Virgin Islands. She would love the idea of that hitchhiker. 

Me........great when small, what happens when it grows? How big of a tank would you need?


----------



## RoseHawke

nailalc said:


> ". . . Me........great when small, what happens when it grows? . . ."


What? Like this [smilie=u: ?

[IMG]http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/sidhe_who/graphics/octopi.jpg[/IMG]

Quickie sketch, I haven't done any serious drawing in _years!_ But you inspired me . . . sort of


----------



## GeoffinSTL

thats way cool to find in your tank


----------



## JanS

Great drawing RoseHawke!

Trena, at least you found the cool starfish thing in your tank. How is it doing, BTW?


----------



## RoseHawke

Thanks! I need to get back into my drawing, really. 

I wish I was brave enough to try reefkeeping . . . but the planted tank hobby is already keeping me penniless LOL.


----------



## Moo

That would be great!

I love Saltwater aquaria. I have a 12 gal Nano Cube.
I love it, you get so many cool hitchhikers just like that. So far after only 7 months I've found 3 star fish, thousands of mirco feather dusters, 4 feather dusters, and this crazy green marine plant that I still can't find a name for, but is amazing and is growing incredibly fast.
I also found a rock anenome. Cool little guy. I was stoked to find I had an anenome that hiked.

The worst hikers I've ever got are bristle worms, but my Banded Coral shrimp takes out that trash. lol.

I would recommend saltwater to anyone even considering it.
Yes, it can be expensive, but honestly if you have a fully planted freshwater that you fert regularly then it's basically the same.
The only "added" cost that you wouldn't be able to compare to freshwater is buying the salt. And that varies with tank size. My 20lb bag last just up untill last month. That's one bag about every 6 months. 

Mabey I'll dig out the camera and get some pics......


----------

